# ~Danny Boy~



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been telling you all about Danny Boy who lost the use of his one leg first and then the other. I was going to take him to laser therapy and call about it today. When I got up today Danny Boy had passed. Danny Boy leaves little Allison, his mate.  Thank you all for your support. 

Allison and I are having a little wake for Danny Boy. Cheers to Danny Boy who touched our lives:













Danny is blue, Allison is white.

Celebration of Danny Boy's Life:
Danny was 7 years and 7 mos. old, he leaves behind Allison who is only 8 mos. old. They have only been together for 6 mos. I got Danny in 2009 (after Lenny bird passed) originally as a mate for Lucy bird who died in 2015, then Bailee was Danny's other mate from 2015 to 2016 before her untimely death. Allison became Danny's mate in Oct. of 2016 and they fell in great love. Danny was crazy about her. I got Danny because he was the happiest little bird I have ever seen and he was happy up until the end. He was always singing and always flying. Allison, Suzy and I will miss Danny Boy immensely. He was a great joy!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss Ruthanne. I've been following your posts on Danny Boy and have tears in my eyes as I write this. Allison is at a loss also I'm sure. Giving her extra attention will help both of you. Little Danny is now sitting on the rainbow bridge singing and welcoming all who are passing over.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2017)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.   SO sorry to hear this.  Rest in peace  Danny, in birdie heaven.  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2017)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of dear Danny,  Ruthanne. RIP.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2017)

My sympathies on your loss, Ruthanne. May his spirit be free now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

Very sad news about your Danny Boy...hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you all.


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry Danny didn't make it.My condolences.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry, Ruthanne.  Now he's free of pain and sickness and can fly free like a young birdie.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry Ruthanne. Many hugs to you!


----------



## Temperance (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry to read this Ruthanne.
Sending you my deepest condolences on Danny Boy's passing.
How is Allison doing?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you all.  Allison is sitting by Danny.  I put him on his drawbridge where he always sat or laid.  I will let her sit with him as she seems to need to.  

Danny was always a very happy little guy right up til the end.  That's why I got him from the pet store.  He was the happiest little guy in the store; always singing, always happy.  He loved his life.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Danny Boy's passing Ruthanne.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 25, 2017)

Aww. I'm so sorry.  I'll tell you one thing, Ruthanne. Danny was a very lucky fellow to have a mama like you.  He had a happy life and was well cared for, and it didn't seem like he suffered much.    Hugs to you.  I know how much you loved him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Allison and I are having a little wake for Danny Boy.  Cheers to Danny Boy who touched our lives:


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 25, 2017)

So sad to hear about the loss of a beloved pet.

You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Celebration of Danny Boy's Life:
Danny was 7 years and 7 mos. old, he leaves behind Allison who is only 8 mos. old. They have only been together for 6 mos. I got Danny in 2009 (after Lenny bird passed) originally as a mate for Lucy bird who died in 2015, then Bailee was Danny's other mate from 2015 to 2016 before her untimely death. Allison became Danny's mate in Oct. of 2016 and they fell in great love. Danny was crazy about her. I got Danny because he was the happiest little bird I have ever seen and he was happy up until the end. He was always singing and always flying. Allison, Suzy and I will miss Danny Boy immensely. He was a great joy!!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 25, 2017)

Ruthanne, I'm so sad and so very sorry to hear about your beloved Danny Boy.  You gave him the best life.  I believe he was singing his heart out in that cage the first time you saw him so you'd notice him and take him home.  He had a great life.  Many birds just sit in cages all day long.  He was loved and he was free.  

I'm holding you and Allison and Suzy close to my heart with love and affection.  I'm so sorry. I know how much this hurts. 

RIP beautiful little boy.  You were loved and you will be missed.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Danny Boy.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you all  so much, we are celebrating Danny's life now if you look at the prior posts I made with the song "Oh Danny Boy" and the "Celebration of Danny's Life"  Thank you all; you mean so much to me!:glitter-heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 25, 2017)

I`m so sorry for your loss,Ruthanne. I was in the pet shop today,checking out the birds. Only one blue parakeet-all the others were green. Made me think of Danny Boy. There were also two of the most adorable "Parrotlets"? I have to Google that because I`ve never heard of them before. A gorgeous pale blue and the two little birdies were snuggled side by side on their perch-there was no way you could buy one without the other. But $249.00 each-yikes! Very tiny birds.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 25, 2017)

mom had a yellow one she called 'bing'. She would drank beer from a coffee cup and would tilt it over and that bird would drink the beer and get plastered. It was the funniest thing watching it after that. It never sang once that I know of but it could sqawk so loud you would think someone was strangling it.


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry for your loss, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you all.  We had a wake tonight; posts #15 and #17 show that.  I appreciate you all so much.  Little Danny Boy would've loved you all!  Danny taught me a lesson in life; you can be happy and sing.


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear Ruthanne, I am sorry to read of this tragedy, I have no words
of comfort, but the pain will ease with time, no consolation to the
loss of a good friend.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you Mike.  The hardest part is that his mate is so upset she is not eating.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm no expert but I believe Allison is grieving.  All animals do.  Poor little girl.  She's hurting.  She misses him. My heart aches just  thinking about it.  At least you have each other, Ruthanne.  Hopefully she'll start eating soon.  Is there anything like a special treat you can offer her?  

Warm and gentle hugs to all of you! 
((((Allison, Ruthanne, Suzy))))


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2017)

Pattypan said:


> I'm no expert but I believe Allison is grieving.  All animals do.  Poor little girl.  She's hurting.  She misses him. My heart aches just  thinking about it.  At least you have each other, Ruthanne.  Hopefully she'll start eating soon.  Is there anything like a special treat you can offer her?
> 
> Warm and gentle hugs to all of you!
> ((((Allison, Ruthanne, Suzy))))


Yes, I know she is grieving.  She has finally eaten some tonight.  I don't have any special treats right now but will get some soon.  I've been talking to Allison and telling her that she has me and Suzy and we love her.  She is such a nice birdie.  Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2017)

Ruthanne, maybe when your heart heals you can surprise Allison with another little friend to keep her company.  I think it would be good for her and you both. :love_heart:


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, maybe when your heart heals you can surprise Allison with another little friend to keep her company.  I think it would be good for her and you both. :love_heart:



This is an excellent idea.Though no one will replace Danny, Allison may be yearning for some company. It's hard to be a pet guardian at times like this.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 27, 2017)

Ruthanne, you are such a good pet parent.  Thinking of you and your sweet and loving pets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, maybe when your heart heals you can surprise Allison with another little friend to keep her company.  I think it would be good for her and you both. :love_heart:


I am thinking about it.  



chic said:


> This is an excellent idea.Though no one will replace Danny, Allison may be yearning for some company. It's hard to be a pet guardian at times like this.


She is doing better today; listening to music and flying around.



Pattypan said:


> Ruthanne, you are such a good pet parent.  Thinking of you and your sweet and loving pets.


Thank you.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Ruthanne, was just stopping by to see how you and Allison are doing.  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Hi Ruthanne, was just stopping by to see how you and Allison are doing.  Thoughts are with you.


It's rough, thank you for thinking of us.  Danny Boy meant so much to us.  There is a hole in our hearts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2017)

Allison and I have been playing little peek a boo games (you'd have to see us to know what I mean!).  She is getting more adjusted now and eating more.  I am so glad.  She is flying around and chirping and I chirp at her, too.  We know what we mean!  We are going to get to be real good buddies.  Parakeets are social birds and will socialize with humans too and I have learned a lot about doing that.  I didn't do it as much before because Danny Boy and Allison had each other and I thought they thought the heck with me.  LOL.  That's okay.  Me and Allie are going to be great buddies!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 29, 2017)

Ruthanne, I found that to be true with my Kerby. I had one bird that I had purchased. He could even say a few words. Then I went to a garage sale and saw 3 others for sale living in horrible conditions. The water bowl smelled so terrible I almost vomited in the car getting them home. I kept them separated for awhile, just in case they were sick. Luckily they were healthy and fit right in with my original bird. I bought a huge cage for all of them. I had them all for quite a few years and then one by one they passed on. The one bird left,which you see in my posts, was the least friendly of them all. He wouldn't bid me the time of day. After the death of the last bird I decided to focus all my attention on him. After about 3 months he has become the most affectionate of all that I ever had. He sits on my shoulder all day long and loves nothing better than to get his head scratched like a dog or cat while I watch TV. He has a nightly snack of American cheese with a bit of white bread. Cheddar, Swiss or Rye bread is not tolerated and he lets me know it with a few pecks.  Maybe you will find this happening with Allison as well. I hope you do. Amazing how a little bird can show their love and it is a good feeling.


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 29, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey, cockatiels are such friendly and brave little birds.  I take care of a few of them when a friend of mine goes away.  If I'm sitting on the couch they'll waddle over to my shoes and try to untie them.  If I'm at the table having breakfast they'll land on the table,  hop over to my sandwich and grab a piece of bagel while it's in my mouth!  Such friendly, happy, and funny little birds.  My friend doesn't want me to just change their cage and feed and water them.  She knows they need to socialize.  It always breaks my heart when I see birds, a being that's meant to fly, locked up in jail.  Oh, did I say jail? I mean a cage.  Thank you for liberating those birds from those disgusting conditions at that garage sale. 

Thank you for sharing your story with us.

Love and hugs going out to Ruthanne and Allison and Suzy too.


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2017)

So sorry to read about Danny. He was loved.


----------

